# Turned Ice Cream Scoop



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been really getting into turning kit projects. I made this Ice Cream Scoop out of cocobolo and I think it turned out great.






.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I think it's awesome. 

I want a lathe so bad, but I got $1,800.00 worth of dust collection pipe to buy first.


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks great. 

I've made about five in the past few months. People seem to really like them as gifts. I've even managed to sell a few. 

Keep posting. Love the pics.


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Daris:

This is the last one I turned. The handle is short because the Olive wood kind blew up on me and I had to work around it. I'm posting this because I was finding it hard to find "inspiration images" of other turned scoop handles.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very cool indeed, nice work. My wife saw that and wants a matched set of ice cream scoop and coffee scoop. Is the hardware from the Rockler kits?


















.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Very cool indeed, nice work. My wife saw that and wants a matched set of ice cream scoop and coffee scoop. Is the hardware from the Rockler kits? .


Rockler & Woodcraft both offer kits. My guess is Craft Supply and Penn State will also have similar kits.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks nice!
I'll do that someday when I go to turning "smaller" stuff. (not being snobbish---I just have lots of wood to play with)


----------



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. This was a fun one to do. I'll probably make some more as gifts


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's sure is a pretty piece. 
That handle really stands out. 
Great work.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

It looks nice. I like the job on the handle.


----------

